# Republican majorities struggle to get Congress working



## Synthaholic (Feb 16, 2015)

*Republican majorities struggle to get Congress working*

After six weeks in session and 139 roll call votes in a House and Senate that feature some of the largest Republican majorities in generations, one of the most telling statistics from the new Congress is this: President Obama's veto threats outnumber the bills Congress has been able to send him.

*When Republicans swept into power last November, they promised a new era of productivity and discipline that would break four years of gridlock. "America's New Congress," they called it.*

*But far from striking a bold contrast with the last two terms of stalemate, congressional Republicans have quickly run into familiar obstacles, including partisan paralysis and party infighting.*

Friday, as members of Congress rushed to leave town on a bitterly cold morning, Republicans celebrated their most visible accomplishment to date: sending the Keystone XL pipeline bill to Obama's desk for his expected veto.

"To the president I would say this: Do the right thing, sign this bill and help us create more jobs," House Speaker John A. Boehner of Ohio said in brief remarks before affixing his signature to the legislation.

But as members of Congress go home for their first extended break since Republicans took control Jan. 6, they have few other achievements.

Only two bills have become law — one a leftover from last year that funds a terrorism insurance program important to real estate developers, the other a noncontroversial measure to address mental health problems among veterans.

That compares with six new laws at this point in 2007, when Democrats came to power in both chambers for the final two years of President George W. Bush's tenure.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 16, 2015)

So, are the Republicans just incompetent or were they lying when they promised to break the gridlock?


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 16, 2015)

Its the *cough* "Freedom Caucus" thats tying Boehner in knots.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 16, 2015)

Both the House and Senate passed a Keystone XL pipeline bill. 

Where's your boy king?


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 16, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Both the House and Senate passed a Keystone XL pipeline bill.
> 
> Where's your boy king?


who?

yeah because we really need those 35 jobs Mr. H.  Besides, communist China has waited this long for their Canuck oil, they can wait a little longer


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 17, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Both the House and Senate passed a Keystone XL pipeline bill.
> ...


Whatever you say, dear.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 17, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


partisan much? 35 jobs.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 17, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Both the House and Senate passed a Keystone XL pipeline bill.
> ...


So you ducked the point. How cute. The president has to sign the bill for it to become law. Blaming Republicans for not being Democrats is about all you guys can offer.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 17, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


Does the Executive have to sign a bill immediately upon its arrival? No. 

I should charge you rw'ers for "instructing" you about how your gubment works.


----------



## hortysir (Feb 17, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> *Republican majorities struggle to get Congress working*
> 
> After six weeks in session and 139 roll call votes in a House and Senate that feature some of the largest Republican majorities in generations, one of the most telling statistics from the new Congress is this: President Obama's veto threats outnumber the bills Congress has been able to send him.
> 
> ...


Same exact post as another Liberal member (Luddly, I think).
So I'll ask you the same question:
How does The Obama promising veto translate to congress not doing their job?
They're passing the bills.
He's obstructing


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 17, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...


Uhmm. So the Republicans haven't done anything and obama doesn't have to sign the bills right away anyhow? Your advice is worth what we paid for.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 17, 2015)

brother. they've been in for what a whole 2-3 months

gawd help us people think they can't live without this government


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Both the House and Senate passed a Keystone XL pipeline bill.
> 
> Where's your boy king?


Perfect example, Mr. H.!

Obama said he was going to veto it before they even gained the majority in January, yet they still wasted ime and taxpayer money passing a bill that they knew was going nowhere.

How is that working for the American people to end gridlock?

It's just partisan politics.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2015)

hortysir said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > *Republican majorities struggle to get Congress working*
> ...


Because he promised the veto before they started wasting time and money on it.


----------



## hortysir (Feb 17, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Both the House and Senate passed a Keystone XL pipeline bill.
> ...


It's a bill that their constituents want passed.
The Obama said NO.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 17, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Both the House and Senate passed a Keystone XL pipeline bill.
> ...


what is sooo difficult for the resident rw'ers Mr. H. Iceweasel to understand


----------



## 1stRambo (Feb 17, 2015)

Both Obama and Harry Reid are destroying America with their Radical ways!!! When we run all three branches of government, then we can shove all the bills down their throats, like Obama-care!!!


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 17, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


It quite simple, really. Obama is a delusional idiot who doesn't know his ass from a hole in the ground.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 17, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Then your people can easily defeat him when the time comes.  Oh wait!!!  You had two chances and were bested both times  Mr. H.


----------



## 1stRambo (Feb 17, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...


----------



## 1stRambo (Feb 17, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...





Dot Com said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...


It just goes to show how stupid the voters are, vote for his color?


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 17, 2015)

1stRambo said:


> It just goes to show how stupid the voters are, vote for his color?


"stupid"? Says the guy who can't quite get the quote feature down  

BTW- Repubs have no one to blame except themselves for running lousy candidates


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 18, 2015)

hortysir said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


The wasted the time and money on a political stunt that they knew was going nowhere.

They were doing the Koch brother's bidding, not their constituents.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 18, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Bullshit.

Poll Majority of Americans Want Keystone Pipeline Built - Breitbart

CNN ORC Poll Most Americans Want Keystone Pipeline Built

Joni Ernst says a strong majority of Americans back the Keystone XL pipeline PolitiFact

New Post-ABC News poll Keystone XL project overwhelmingly favored by Americans - The Washington Post


----------



## hortysir (Feb 18, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...


Guess that makes The Obama look like the ass, hunh, Synth


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 18, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...


Your link is from March 2014.  



And who gives a shit what Joni Ernst has to say?  She's a welfare moocher.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 18, 2015)

The indisputable fact remains that Republicans wasted time and taxpayer money on a Bill they knew in advance was going to be vetoed.

That's partisan politics, not working for the American people.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 18, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> The indisputable fact remains that Republicans wasted time and taxpayer money on a Bill they knew in advance was going to be vetoed.
> 
> That's partisan politics, not working for the American people.


What would you say to the Democrat House and Senate members who voted in favor of the KXL bill?


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 19, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > The indisputable fact remains that Republicans wasted time and taxpayer money on a Bill they knew in advance was going to be vetoed.
> ...


Stop siding with losers?


----------



## Judicial review (Feb 19, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



This is why you are a waste of time here at USMB.  Bye Bye forever.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 19, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


Brotch.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 19, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 19, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > The indisputable fact remains that Republicans wasted time and taxpayer money on a Bill they knew in advance was going to be vetoed.
> ...


Individual Congresscritters only have to worry about making a group of people happy.  The president is entrusted to be the steward of our country as a whole.


----------



## midcan5 (Feb 20, 2015)

I think people have to face a very simple fact, republicans in congress are extreme ideologues when they aren't fools. But they know what they want and what they want is to suck on the teat of government until a corporation offers them another teat. The republican voters are their pansies and more often than not they vote their hatred of people who they think live off government. This is one of the great paradoxes of modern American politics, the people vote for people who are against the very thing they are truly for, power and privilege granted by corporate republicanism. Doing things for America is far from their value system as the useless pipeline vote proves once again. Those who believe in the myths of entitlement miss the elephant completely. Oh and they miss the entitled too. Education For A Republican US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 20, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Maybe that's why He approved the Alberta Clipper pipeline? 

Take a look at that project and tell me how it differs in design, scope, and purpose from the Keystone XL. Obama is no steward, he's a misguided obstructionist. 

Permit for Alberta Clipper Pipeline Issued

_The Department found that the addition of crude oil pipeline capacity between Canada and the United States will advance a number of strategic interests of the United States. These included increasing the diversity of available supplies among the United States’ worldwide crude oil sources in a time of considerable political tension in other major oil producing countries and regions; shortening the transportation pathway for crude oil supplies; and increasing crude oil supplies from a major non-Organization of Petroleum Exporting Countries producer. Canada is a stable and reliable ally and trading partner of the United States, with which we have free trade agreements which augment the security of this energy supply. 



Approval of the permit sends a positive economic signal, in a difficult economic period, about the future reliability and availability of a portion of United States’ energy imports, and in the immediate term, this shovel-ready project will provide construction jobs for workers in the United States._


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Both the House and Senate passed a Keystone XL pipeline bill.
> ...



Construction jobs don't count?


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 20, 2015)

midcan5 said:


> I think people have to face a very simple fact, republicans in congress are extreme ideologues when they aren't fools. But they know what they want and what they want is to suck on the teat of government until a corporation offers them another teat. The republican voters are their pansies and more often than not they vote their hatred of people who they think live off government. This is one of the great paradoxes of modern American politics, the people vote for people who are against the very thing they are truly for, power and privilege granted by corporate republicanism. Doing things for America is far from their value system as the useless pipeline vote proves once again. Those who believe in the myths of entitlement miss the elephant completely. Oh and they miss the entitled too. Education For A Republican US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum



oh brother. calling your fellow country men and women pansies? so what is your lovely name for the Democrat voters you of so much wisdom? by they way who did you steal all that barf from?


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 20, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


assembling imported Indian pipes? No.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



So the pipes assemble themselves?


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 20, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


do i have to spell it out for you?  Assembling those imported pipes is a domestic steel mill, jobs killer. Why don't you just put "I hate America" in your siggie and save everyone the time & trouble of figuring it out?


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 20, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


That pipeline was already built, in 2009, and only crosses into U.S. territory for a brief detour.  It also comes nowhere near the aquifers that are so concerning with Keystone.

Alberta Clipper - Honor The Earth


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 20, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


I guess they count almost as much as all the infrastructure jobs Obama wanted to create, that Republicans wouldn't even bring to the floor for a vote.  Republicans claimed they were only temporary jobs.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



The american steel mill industry doesn't need anymore help dying. 
And again, what do you have against all the construction workers who would assemble said pipe? Plus you have the pump stations needed, the excavation and backfilling, any concrete work, controls, control stations, maintenance sheds... Any of those materials can be bought from the US, or from companies in the US that represent foreign manufacturers. Even the pipe guy has to have his US workers over here to seal the deal. 

But keep focusing on the pipe and ignoring everything else because it suits your political agenda.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Were those straight up votes, or tied in with other crap that conservatives don't like?

Be honest you shit stain.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Unless the pipes go THROUGH the aquifer your concern is typical of the uneducated progressive left.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 20, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



No, the magic is our current standard of living, built on a petroleum based economy. 

I don't see you living off grid, you fucking hypocrite.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 20, 2015)

calm down GHG boi


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> calm down GHG boi



Fuck off hypocrite troll.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 20, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > calm down GHG boi
> ...


martybegan is as thin-skinned as he ever was lol


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Just calling out your bullshit Dot Cum-dumptser.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 22, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


You tell me what's objectionable:

Read the American Jobs Act FULL TEXT The White House


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 22, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


well martybegan ?



he prolly doesn't even know whats in it. He's just against it because SeanRush tells him to be.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 22, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


I just posted it.  I'm willing to give him time.  But it won't make any difference.  He's still gonna end up being a bitch.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 22, 2015)

you see how they are folks. they've given Obama SIX years to FIX things

but Republicans are suppose to do it in THREE MONTHS...three months is all they've been in charge of congress. 

the left would comical if they weren't so dangerous to us and our country


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 22, 2015)

so what have the Repubs done in 3 months rw lunch lady?


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 28, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Do I know martybegan or what?


----------



## martybegan (Mar 2, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



First, I don't listen to political radio, I prefer sports radio when I am driving. 

2nd, I'm sure all those infrastructure bills were standalone, not laden with progressive pork for local dem's butt buddies. 

3rd: I may decide to stop responding in a thread because of this whole "real life thing", but rest assured, you people are still a) wrong and b) cocksuckers.


----------



## Synthaholic (Mar 2, 2015)

martybegan said:


> 2nd, I'm sure all those infrastructure bills were standalone, not laden with progressive pork for local dem's butt buddies.


I gave you the link to the actual text of the Bill.

Come back when you find the pork.  I know you won't, because as always, you're a poser.


----------



## martybegan (Mar 3, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > 2nd, I'm sure all those infrastructure bills were standalone, not laden with progressive pork for local dem's butt buddies.
> ...



It includes a bailout of teachers (i guess teachers build walls now) and this little gem: 



> The legislation includes specific offsets to close corporate tax loopholes and asks the wealthiest Americans to pay their fair share that more than cover the cost of the jobs measures.



So its teacher pork, AND a tax increase. Nice try there dipshit.


----------



## Synthaholic (Mar 3, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


What teacher pork?  You conveniently left out any info.

Since when is closing a loophole  the same as raising someone's taxes?


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 3, 2015)

I'd be surprised if Boehner can herd his cats to get much of anything done in the next 18 months.


----------



## martybegan (Mar 4, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Paying the bill for state's education costs is pork. And again, how is this related to infrastructure? A lot of those teachers are being laid off because enrollment is down in cities that are losing population. We should just pay them to teach nobody?

Stop calling them loopholes. they are deductions, and are 100% legal. 

I've responded to your question, and crushed your inquiry. Now run along and go play in traffic.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 4, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> I'd be surprised if Boehner can herd his cats to get much of anything done in the next 18 months.



The DHS debacle was a preview of their total incompetence and showed, once again, just how splintered they are.

Political Keystone Kops,


----------



## Synthaholic (Mar 4, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Paying the bill for state's education costs is pork. And again, how is this related to infrastructure?


It's a Jobs Bill, not an infrastructure Bill.  Infrastructure is a major part of it.

Paying the bill for state's education costs is pork?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Is paying the police and firemen pork, too?

You remain a dumbass.


----------



## martybegan (Mar 4, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Paying the bill for state's education costs is pork. And again, how is this related to infrastructure?
> ...



if the teachers are no longer needed, yes it is. 

And its not a "jobs bill" its a "hide a tax increase in some bullshit bill"

But thanks for trying, you no talent, dime-store hack.


----------



## 1751_Texan (Mar 4, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> *Republican majorities struggle to get Congress working*
> 
> *When Republicans swept into power last November, they promised a new era of productivity and discipline that would break four years of gridlock. "America's New Congress," they called it.*
> 
> *But far from striking a bold contrast with the last two terms of stalemate, congressional Republicans have quickly run into familiar obstacles, including partisan paralysis and party infighting.*



It was a lie. Republicans were so hurting for a win that they knew in their heart of hearts that Congress would not change.

Republicans...crashing from their election euphoria had to revert back to their start position of...We don't want congress to do anything.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Mar 4, 2015)

*Republican majorities struggle to get Congress working*
Stuff like this happens when you become more diverse and it's a good thing.  The less people goose-stepping to the party line, the better and slows down knee-jerk politics.  It provides a more representative body for a very diverse country.  The GOP did themselves and the country a favor by recruiting more women and moderates.


----------



## rdean (Mar 4, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Both the House and Senate passed a Keystone XL pipeline bill.
> 
> Where's your boy king?


boy?


----------



## rdean (Mar 4, 2015)

The less the GOP does, the less damage to clean up after.  Look at what they did under Bush.  That was because they also had congress.


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 4, 2015)

rdean said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Both the House and Senate passed a Keystone XL pipeline bill.
> ...


thats martybegan 's racism rearing its ugly head


----------



## martybegan (Mar 4, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



I'm Mr. H all of a sudden? 

and for it to be racist it would have to be more "boyah", not boy.)


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 4, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


Oopsie!!! You two are so much alike anyway so the comment stands


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 4, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 4, 2015)

rdean said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Both the House and Senate passed a Keystone XL pipeline bill.
> ...


Since when did the English language become a lexicon for the hyper-sensitive racist Liberal?


----------



## Synthaholic (Mar 5, 2015)

martybegan said:


> if the teachers are no longer needed, yes it is.


Who says teachers aren't needed?  There is a shortage due to low pay.


----------



## Synthaholic (Mar 5, 2015)

*Republicans' fear: 2 more years of gridlock*


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 5, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> *Republicans' fear: 2 more years of gridlock*


Looking more & more like that. We can thank Gingrich (R) for turning the Congress into a rw snake pit.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Mar 5, 2015)

Last time I checked, passing Keystone was a huge accomplishment that liberals couldn't do in 6 years. The fact that our Obozo'n chief president vetoed it doesn't reflect badly on congress. They're trying, if Obozo, the party of no, steps in the way thats on him and the liberals, not on republicans.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 5, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> *Republicans' fear: 2 more years of gridlock*



You really could care less about your country and the people in it...everything for you is PARTY PARTY the Democrat party

sick


----------



## hadit (Mar 5, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> So, are the Republicans just incompetent or were they lying when they promised to break the gridlock?



Let's see, using the primary democrat excuse when they were in power, obviously the democrats are obstructing everything.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 5, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > *Republicans' fear: 2 more years of gridlock*
> ...




Tsk, tsk...

Hey, how are the plans for American Spring 2015 coming along?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 5, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...




BROTCH BITCH BROTCH BITCH BROTCH BITCH BROTCH BITCH BROTCH BITCH BROTCH BITCH BROTCH BITCH BROTCH BITCH


----------



## martybegan (Mar 5, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > if the teachers are no longer needed, yes it is.
> ...



That isn't what is referenced in the screed. It states restoring funding due to budget cuts. Most of those are happening in cities with more infrastructure and teachers than needed for the dwindling student populations.


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 5, 2015)

Maybe we should have a "Smokie  Watch" (Boehner (R) thread to see how long his Speakership & his tparty hostage-held  Congress fairs?


----------



## rdean (Mar 5, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


In my entire life, I never heard of anyone refer to a gray haired man over 50 as "boy", unless it was a Republican or right winger talking about a black man.


----------



## rdean (Mar 5, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > if the teachers are no longer needed, yes it is.
> ...



That's not what Mitt Romney believes.  Scott Walker compares them and nurses to Isis


----------



## Synthaholic (Mar 5, 2015)

airplanemechanic said:


> Last time I checked, passing Keystone was a huge accomplishment that liberals couldn't do in 6 years.


Couldn't do?  They had no desire to pass Keystone.


----------



## Synthaholic (Mar 5, 2015)

hadit said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > So, are the Republicans just incompetent or were they lying when they promised to break the gridlock?
> ...


Did Republicans think they wouldn't, after 6 years of Republican obstruction?

Of course they knew Democrats would obstruct.  So why lie to the voters and say that Republican control of Congress was the cure to gridlock?


----------



## hadit (Mar 5, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Because with big enough majorities, it was the cure to gridlock.  Of course, there are enough children left around to gum up the works, but they'll just have to be marginalized.


----------



## Synthaholic (Mar 5, 2015)

hadit said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Not likely.  The temper-tantrum throwing teabaggers are over.  Boehner ignored them and put forth a clean bill.  He knows they are now toothless, just like real babies!


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 5, 2015)

rdean said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


Don't you EVER use the quote function when responding to me. I'm tired of your back talk, boy.


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 5, 2015)

They should have their pay based on bills that get signed by the President THEN they might get up off their asses


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 5, 2015)

You subversives have some BALLS when you KNOW the truth.....


----------



## The Irish Ram (Mar 6, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Both the House and Senate passed a Keystone XL pipeline bill.
> ...



Bullshit.  This has nothing to do with 35 jobs.  This is about keeping 1% er Buffett's railroads busy hauling oil.  If you know who Obama is bedding down with,  his actions make so much more sense.


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 6, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


link? and NOT from WND or Breitfart or MurdochTV


----------



## rdean (Mar 6, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


Let me say it again:

In my entire life, I never heard of anyone refer to a gray haired man over 50 as "boy", unless it was a Republican or right winger talking about a black man.

I'm sorry.   Did that hurt?  Didn't know you were so sensitive.  Some women find that attractive in a man.  Some.  Not most.


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 6, 2015)

rdean said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


^ that

rw'ers use of racist code is creepy and pathetic but more creepy.


----------



## rdean (Mar 6, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


Far more creepy.


----------

